# How tall are you and your horse?



## HorseGurl27 (Oct 13, 2009)

I've only ever ridden 14.3-15.2 h.h. horses and pretty soon I might be testing out a 16.2 hander! I'm a little nervous about the height but he is a sweet horse and I'm sure I'll get use to it.  

How tall are you and your horse?

It would be nice to see some pictures!


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

i am about 5.2-5.4 
my new horse is 16.1.... i dont find her big at all, then again at the barn there are a few 18 hand dressage horses...:lol:
haha heres a pic, its nto that good, but it shows an idea of how big she is to me,


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents (Dec 7, 2007)

I'm 5'4", my horse is 17hh.

I know how you feel! I went from a hot, 15hh QH to a 17hh, lazy, unsensitive TB. It's a big change, but once you get used to it you won't think twice!
3rd ride (at this time, he was 16.3, and I was 5'3.5"


















Jumping over the summer


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I'm 5'2. Pistol is 15.2, Blue is 14.2, Beauty is 14.3, Sierra is 15.3, and Riley is around 16 hands, maybe a little taller by now...


----------



## Gillian (Aug 2, 2008)

Zeus is 16hh and I'm 5'4". :]
But he always looks much taller next to me, I think I look shorter than I am... ha ha.


----------



## dressagexlee (Dec 15, 2009)

I'm five feet, and Freddy is 17.2. <3


----------



## nirvana (Sep 14, 2009)

My horse is 16hh and I am barley 5ft tall! My instructor says that Im the perfect hight cause I am short enough to ride ponies (with out looking too big) yet I dont look too small on large horses.


----------



## TwisterRush (Sep 8, 2009)

well, to start, i am a 14 year old. 5'5" tall, So im still growing. 
.My horse Indigo is 16.2HH
I think he is absolutely PERFECT height, i love tall horses haha


----------



## eventerwannabe (Jun 10, 2009)

I am 5'8ish (give or take .5") and Bear is roughly 17.2 on a good day. Everyone says he is the perfect height for me, though sometimes... Just kidding! ;] 

I have only ever ridden one pony, and that was my childhood pony. Most of the horses I ride are 15.2-16.1hh, but I wanted a horse I could ride even if I hit 6'! xD


----------



## HorseGurl27 (Oct 13, 2009)

Wow I couldn't even imagine riding a 17 h.h. horse and by the looks of it a lot of you all do!


----------



## Painted Hotrod (Dec 3, 2009)

Well, I'm 20 years old, and 5'2.
Hotrod is 1 1/2 years old, and already 15hh.

It isn't a good picture, but maybe you can get some idea from it, hehe.


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

im 5ft2 my horses are 14.3hh & 16hh. i ride small ponies to 18hh. both my horses are great sizes i think !


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Don't be afraid of the taller horse. It gives you a different view but they really aren't any different.

I am 5'5" and the horses I have ridden range from 14 hh to about 18hh. Most of my using horses are between 14.2 and 15.1 hh though.


----------



## DisneyCowgirl1901 (Sep 3, 2009)

I am 5'3" and my mare is 14.2hh but I've ridden horses from a 10hh pony to a 17hh TB... though I still feel more comfortable on a 14-15hh horse lol Here's a picture of me and Bella


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

I am 5' (5'1" on my tall days)
and my boy is 14.3 my new mare is about 15 h I am guessing (Haven't tested yet) But here is a pic of Me and Romeo.
I have ridden horses up to about 16 hands and when Minnie is rideable I will ride her. (17.2) 








This was like 2 weeks after I got him (I was afraid to ride by myself so I had my mom lead me!)


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

I am 5'4" and have always had 16+hh horses, but now I have my midget Tom, he is only 15.2hh, Feels so wierd, I feel like my feet are going to drag the ground!!


----------



## 3neighs (Jul 15, 2008)

I'm 5'2" and Stella is about 14.1 hh and Luna is close to 15 hh and she's still growing, but probably only an inch or two more. The older I get the shorter I prefer them.


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

I am 5'5" and Lillie is only a yearling and is 13.2h.


----------



## horseluver50 (Mar 19, 2009)

I am 5'8" and my mare is 15.1hh


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

I'm 5'7-8" ish and Lacey is 14.1 or 14.0. Standing next to each other, I look like a giant compared to her, but on her back I look perfectly fine. It's mostly because my height is in my torso, not my legs.


----------



## dressagebelle (May 13, 2009)

I'm 5'1", and I was riding a 16+ hand warmblood mare, and a 16 hand halter quarter horse, but I just got a 14.1-2 hand Arabian mare, who's 4, so she's still got some growing to do. I rode 17+ hand horses for a trainer for a while, and my TB mare was 16.1.


----------



## kmdstar (Nov 17, 2009)

I'm 5'3" and Starlite is around 15.1hh, Dream a weeee bit shorter. I gotta measure her again!

Dream (she looks shorter because she carries her head lower, but really she's pretty close to the same height as Starlite):



















Starlite(she almost always holds her head high and proud, so may look taller than she is):


























I really only ride horses around 15hh, only because it's not common to find tall horses that aren't drafts around and I don't get the opportunity to ride them, or else I'd love to! 

EDIT - Here's a picture of them together, with the same headset they look to be the same height.


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

I'm 5'.

My horses range from 29" (not counting babies who are smaller) to 16.1h. 

But my four riding horses are: 13h Fell, 13.3h Arab cross, 14h Welsh Cob/Haflinger, and my Fjord is somewhere around 14h (I lost my measuring stick (other than my mini one haha) and just bought him last week so I'm not sure exactly). They are my prefered riding heigh range. 

My first horse, whom I still own but is semi retired (I still ride him now and then) is 16h. While I feel 100% comfortable on him (we know each other so well!) for the majority of horses, I don't like them over 15h, and prefer them 13.2-14.2


----------



## Attitude05 (Nov 11, 2009)

my mare is almost 14.2 and 5'0


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar (Jan 20, 2008)

I'm about 180 cm (~ 5'11) and have no idea how tall my horse is :lol: But here's a pic


----------



## Jake and Dai (Aug 15, 2008)

I just realized I have no pictures of me riding my ponies 'cos my harddrive crashed. 

I am 6', Dai 16.1h-ish and Jake is 17h. I actually feel like I am too tall for my mare...she's a bit narrow and I have pretty long legs.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

I'm just shy of 5'5 and my gelding is 15'1hh, tho I think once he gets a trim we will have to officially measure him again.


----------



## horseluver250 (Oct 28, 2009)

I am 5'4", I have a 14.1 mare and a 16 hand gelding. I actually feel more comfortable on the larger gelding. Its not the height difference, but that I have more horse in front of me with the larger gelding, if that makes any since at all? I'm not sure why thats reassuring to me... maybe because I have more to hang onto if I take a tumble off the front haha :lol:


----------



## Lobelia Overhill (Nov 3, 2009)

I'm 6'2" adn my horse is about 16.2½hh


----------



## luvmyqh (Dec 10, 2009)

im 5'9 and horse is 15,3


----------



## Mira (Aug 4, 2008)

I'm 5'5"-6" and ride a 15h AQH. We're well suited


----------



## heyycutter (Sep 26, 2009)

i am 5'5.5'' and my QH is 15hh. hes pretty stalky though
in this picture i look ( i think) overly tall, lol


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

I'm 5'2" and my horses are 15hh, 16hh, and 17hh on the dot!


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

_Well, I got two main ponies I ride..

I'm 5' (maybe 5"1').. And Prince is 13.2 hh, while Savannh is 12.2 hh.

Prince matches me perfectly! While Savannah is a little short, but hey, it's a lesser way down when she decides to get fresh..

Savannah is the bay and Prince is the Palomino! 
_


----------



## sillybunny11486 (Oct 2, 2009)

14.3hh paint (just a guess she was never sticked with me.) I'm about 5"4 or so. I'm skinney with a long leg, and shes got a wide barrer so I think we work well together. I've also ridden 13. something hand ponies who are HUGE without looking rediculous. I actually perfer ponies


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Oh, I guess it wouldn't hurt to add a couple of pix, since the op asked. 

Here is the shortest horse that I have ridden in a while. She was about 14 or 14.1 the first time I rode her but she was really narrow and that made my legs look longer.









Here are my regular using horses. Koda is 14.2, Dobe is 14.3, and Denny is 15.0.




























Then the tallest I have ridden is John. He is around 18hh.


----------



## Prodomus (Jun 8, 2009)

I am 5'7" and my horses are 17.1hh and my 2 yr old colt is 17.2hh at the moment.










Colt:


----------



## 3neighs (Jul 15, 2008)

Your horses are beautiful, Prodomus!


----------



## JumpingTheMoon (Nov 11, 2009)

I'm 5'5 and my horses are 16.1, 17 & 17 lol.


----------



## SouthCreekPaints (Dec 26, 2009)

The only difference really will be the length of stride and getting used to a longer trot and "bigger" canter. As far as heigth goes...if ur gonna fall 4 1/2ft you might as well fall 5ft! Not much difference lol


----------



## SouthCreekPaints (Dec 26, 2009)

Im 5'7 and my shortest horse is 14.2 and my tallest is 17hh.


----------



## Lis (Oct 29, 2009)

I'm 4'11 and I've ridden horses from a 10.2hh shetland, although that was a one off, to a 15.2 hw cob and was being threatened by instructor that she was going to put me on a 17hh hunter which she would have if I hadn't broken my shoulder. Had a part loan who was a cob type 13hh Welsh x who was a love and one of the best I have ever ridden then went on to a slender OTTB who was 15.1 but didn't like riding him as we never bonded.


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

Ij'm 5'5".
T is 15h2"
Walka is 16h2"

My next one will be _under_ 15 hands! :wink:


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

I'm 5'6+.

Sunny is 16 hands.

I ride Cricket and she is 14.2+ hands.

Heck, I *try* to ride the pony still and he's 13 hands!  He can carry me easily but my legs are just too long. I try to hike them up and end up looking like a jocky.


----------



## ladybugsgirl (Aug 12, 2009)

I am 5'4" and my horse is 14.3....I also ride a 15.3 quarter horse and 14 hand pony


----------



## Smarby (Oct 27, 2007)

I'm about 5'6 and Dougal is 14.2hh. Because he is so deep through the girth, i tend to look smaller on him.

http://i157.photobucket.com/albums/t53/i_lurve_cheese/DOUGAL/JulyDougie047.jpg

My friend has a 17.2hh horse! He is huuuuuuge, as he is pretty broad as well. He's as safe as houses though, so you never feel unsure on him.


----------



## Mya09 (Dec 7, 2009)

horseluver250 said:


> I am 5'4", I have a 14.1 mare and a 16 hand gelding. I actually feel more comfortable on the larger gelding. Its not the height difference, but that I have more horse in front of me with the larger gelding, if that makes any since at all? I'm not sure why thats reassuring to me... maybe because I have more to hang onto if I take a tumble off the front haha :lol:


 
That is EXACTLY how I feel! I'm debating the purchase of a 14 hand mare myself and the height isn't really the problem its the build and lack of shoulders... 
Glad someone put that into words for me as I've been trying to figure out just what it is about a slightly larger horse that is keeping me from commiting to the smaller one I love! 
I'm 5'3 and am looking at a 14hand mare and still searching larger sizes as I haven't been able to commit just yet, and size is my ONLY complaint with her..


----------



## thunderhooves (Aug 9, 2009)

horseluver250 said:


> I am 5'4", I have a 14.1 mare and a 16 hand gelding. I actually feel more comfortable on the larger gelding. Its not the height difference, but that I have more horse in front of me with the larger gelding, if that makes any since at all? I'm not sure why thats reassuring to me... maybe *because I have more to hang onto if I take a tumble off the front *haha :lol:


lol....but you have less farther to fall off of on the smaller one! I am 5'3" and my horse is 15 hands.....15.1 on his "tall days".......... I have read most off this thread and i have heard 5'3" people ride 13.2 and 17H........so....yeah. good luck with the horse! I don't have any pics of me riding my gelding...yes! lol


----------



## AQHA13 (Apr 19, 2017)

I'm 5'9" and my filly is right in between 15.1 and 15.2 hands.


----------



## roro (Aug 14, 2009)

I'm 5'8 and three quarters and lean, my horse is a generous 16.3. I would say my ideal horse height would be 16.1, I might look a tad long on that height but I find that height more comfortable and there isn't as much 'horse' to steer and drive around.


----------



## Emmy (Dec 20, 2009)

I am 5'1 and my horse is 15.3 hands. We are a good fit size wise however I have always been drawn to extremely tall horses.


----------



## Jessabel (Mar 19, 2009)

I'm 5'9 and my horse is 15.3hh. You can kinda get an idea in this pic.


----------



## fourtwentyam (Dec 5, 2009)

I'm 5'3" and Romeo is 15.1. My last horse, Kody, was 15.3. Gator, who I've shown the most, is 17.3. I've ridden all sizes, haha. Romoe is actually considered super duper teeny around here, but I love him so whateverrrrr!


----------



## Draftgirl17 (Dec 26, 2009)

I am like 4'10''-4'-11'' and mine are 14.1-14.3 but next year i get to show draft horses that i'd say would be around 16hh or so (they are still young so i'm not sure how tall they really are).


----------



## coffeemama (Jul 10, 2009)

HorseGurl27 said:


> I've only ever ridden 14.3-15.2 h.h. horses and pretty soon I might be testing out a 16.2 hander! I'm a little nervous about the height but he is a sweet horse and I'm sure I'll get use to it.
> 
> How tall are you and your horse?
> 
> It would be nice to see some pictures!


I am 5'2" on a good day, about 108 lbs and my horse is 16.0-16.1 hh. I feel too big on anything smaller. If you look at my pics gallery you will see me on a 15.3 hh named Maggie, that was a joke. I didn't think my legs were long, about 30" inseam I guess. Here's me on my 16.0-16.1 hh boy Louie


----------



## coffeemama (Jul 10, 2009)

Emmy said:


> I am 5'1 and my horse is 15.3 hands. We are a good fit size wise however I have always been drawn to extremely tall horses.


Me, too. I am 5'2 and don't feel right on anything less than 16 hh. 
I actually looked at two horses that were 17hh but my trainer freaked at the whole idea even though I didn't look too small on them. I figure, a 15.3-16hh horse can throw me just as far as a 17hh, what's the difference? What's to be worried about? If the temperment is awesome, why does it matter how big they are as long as your leg hangs in the right place on their barrel. I guess my legs must be freakishly long for my height, not sure. I would love to have a big, 17hh dark bay or black like an Irish Sport Horse...for dressage, of course. However I don't ride dressage yet but if I DID, that is what I would want. :lol:


----------



## coffeemama (Jul 10, 2009)

Ohhh.soooo gorgeous!!!!!!


----------



## LolHorse (Dec 28, 2009)

Am 5'7 and my horses are 15.1 and 16.1 hands..Huge difference.. xD
No pictures though yet Dx Tall horses rock though, I went to look at a 17.2, but he sold the next day after I went to see him.


----------



## whitetrashwarmblood (Aug 24, 2008)

I'm 5'10", and my mare's about 15hh.


----------

